# Destin jetties???



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm going to be staying at the Grande Pointe Condos in Orange Beach, AL the week of March 13-19. It sits right on the pass in Orange Beach, is it worth trying to fish off of them? If so, what can I catch and what type of bait should I use? Also is there anywhere else I can go in the Orange Beach and have any luck at catching fish without a boat? Any advice would be very helpful! Thanks guys.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

You do know the Destin Jetties are in Destin, FL and not in Orange Beach, AL right? If you were in Destin I would say yes the Destin Jetties are worth fishing off of if you are ready for the walk down all those boulders. The Redfish and Sheepshead should be biting!


----------



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

Haha. Wow, I have no idea how I managed that one. Sorry about that. I meant the jetties at the pass in Orange Beach. Is there anyway to change that title or delete that thread. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

No worries- I promise there are no @ssholes on this board

Yeah, the jetties at Perdido Pass can be very productive. On both the East and West sides you can get after Sheeps. If I'm you, I go after the sheeps, but leave a surf rod w/ a large cut bait (dead cigar minnow) on it floating out....fish the outbound tide for this to work. You never know when you'll get luck w/ a shark or bull red.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

perdido jetties hold good quantities of fish if they are biting.. also just a little tip: you can fish the parking lot that faces over the water at night time under the big lights and nail some decent trout and bluefish with either a gotchya white tail .. or cutbait or live bull minnows free line them and you are bound to get a bite


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

You will have a strong incoming current each day until the end of that week (as we near the NEAP tide).
There could be some spanish mackerel in the pass during the day IF the conditions are right. 
Look for diving birds and cast a small spoon, plug or jig under them.
The sheepshead should be in full spawn bite by then (use small live shrimp, fiddler crabs or ghost shrimp)
Redfish are a distinct possibility as are speckled trout, and both with strike artificials.

I hope you catch ya some :thumbsup:


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Fish hard and Fast*

Reel the baits in fast to entice the strike from the spanish. Moving to slow and the macks will just sit and watch. I like to move the spoons across the water rather than through the water. Same thing with the plugs. But, only if the macks are there. Other than that jig, jig, jig.


----------

